# advice please



## jack12

have just had icsi. had a harvest of 14 eggs collected, 10 went on to fertilize but then some perished. have just had a grade 2 8 cell transferred and have frozen three. embryologist wasnt forthcoming with info but does anyone think its a good quality xx


----------

